
DevCleaner: Remove Xcode garbage easily - vashpan
https://itunes.apple.com/app/devcleaner/id1388020431
======
vashpan
I've created a tool to easily track and remove some cached files that are
stored by Xcode - and usually never ever removed. This could lead to tens of
gigabytes on systems that were used for development for a longer period of
time.

Especially "Device Support" files are tends to take many gigabytes of space.
Those are files with OS symbols that are downloaded from a device each time a
new version of iOS is released. This is what's downloaded to Mac when Xcode is
"Preparing for debugging..." \- it's ~2-3GB per iOS version. As you can
imagine, that could grow to a very substantial sizes.

It allows also to set reminders to run it periodically.

Tell me what you think!

